# freezing beans question



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

picked up 2kg of beans this morning as that seems to do me a month nowadays, but was debating freezing the second bag as wont be in it for 3 weeks allowing for a weeks rest.

is this worth doing? the beans were only roasted yesterday so should be more or less good anyway by the end of thesecond bag.

if i am going to freeze them, is it best to freeze them as a 1kg un opened pack or split it down to 250g then just get them out when i need them?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Beans are at their best for a month from roasting and useable for a couple of months after that. If you want to freeze make sure the container is airtight and free from moisture. Don't re-freeze.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I buy from Rave and freeze as soon as they come through the door. Whack em in 200 gram Kilner jars and straight in the freezer.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

What's the best way to defrost?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rdl81 said:


> What's the best way to defrost?


I just take the container out of the freezer and leave it some where dark for 2-3 hours before use.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> leave it some where dark for 2-3 hours before use.


The inner recesses of my mind is usually good for that


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The inner recesses of my mind is usually good for that


Surely too cold there to defrost


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Do they give off monster once defrosted ie do I take them out of freezer and put them in a jar I am going to keep them in for the next week whilst I use them?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rdl81 said:


> What's the best way to defrost?


Let them come up to room temp for a couple of hours. You want to avoid any condensation.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rdl81 said:


> Do they give off monster once defrosted ie do I take them out of freezer and put them in a jar I am going to keep them in for the next week whilst I use them?


Monster!?!? 

When I've frozen them I've either decanted them into small click lock containers (that hold approx 80-100g) or in the original 250g bags with tape over the one way valve.

When I defrost I keep them in the same containers. Bags I take the tape off the one way valve when they're out of my the freezer


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes my 2 1/2 year old is always saying monsters are coming and we need to hide in the princess castle so need to be sure it's safe......


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

have vacuum packed using a domestic vacuum sealer before now - good space saver and a decent domestic unit removes virtually all the air. Handy for freezing small batches and can then keep swapping to different beans easily.


----------

